# Dead Island



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes it's another zombie game but with a difference, no big guns, you fight for your survival with whatever you can find, there'll be leveling up. It's produced pretty much the best game trailer I've seen...

...if the game manages to evoke the same intensity of emotion and threat as the trailer it's gonna be fucking brilliant!

More details on the game here.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the trailer!

It could be very good indeed and I hope it is. Dead rising tried this but failed to keep the game play varied enough with the whole melee weapon thing imo.

Hope this is better.


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2011)

when's it out?  Work won't let me look at the site...


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 17, 2011)

Amazing trailer. The game will struggle to live up to it.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> when's it out?  Work won't let me look at the site...




Late 2011


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow. That trailer is fantastic!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2011)

Fuck the game, just give the money to the guy who made that trailer and let him do a CGI film.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 17, 2011)

Hah - love bikini zombie loosing a hand


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck the game, just give the money to the guy who made that trailer and let him do a CGI film.


 
This! /\/\


----------



## Sunray (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks amazing, probably the best cinematic trailer for a game I've ever seen. 

Wonder what engine that is using, looks a bit cryengine.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats brilliant


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Augie March (Feb 20, 2011)

An immense trailer and the idea of a zombie action RPG is just brilliant. Can have now please?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just caught a glimpse of the trailer on steam and then did a search here. Looks great. 

Any news on release dates etc?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 20, 2011)

I think its late this year, like Nov. Prolly be 2012.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah it's sometime in the fall...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 10, 2011)

Sheeeeeit. Just saw this trailer on StumbleUpon. Got me quite emotional.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

It's brilliant isn't it? Just finished watching The Walking Dead and was thinking about this game all the way through...nice to see zombie stuff get real.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck the game, just give the money to the guy who made that trailer and let him do a CGI film.


 
Or better still a non CGI film.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2011)

i'm not convinced by that trailer that it won't be anything other than yet another zombie game.
the flaming man effect is pretty lame - will CGI ever be able to get that right?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


>




Wow, it's well shit shown straight. Just goes to show what talented editing went into the first trailer. Seeing it like that doesn't make it look anything special at all.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Or better still a non CGI film.


 
Or that. Walking Dead is kinda the same idea tho, isn't it?


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2011)

tough crowd.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Or that. Walking Dead is kinda the same idea tho, isn't it?


 
Yep. Watching that made me think of this...


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2011)

I'm quite looking forward to this, and had actually forgotten about it with the slew of other games I'm more excited about coming up - I don't think there's going to be enough of 2011 for me to fit this one in but it'll be on my list of games to try out when I've run out of other stuff!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

Yep, I'm looking forward to it as well, really like the idea that you have to be really resourceful weapon wise and the idea of a RPGesque system for stat upgrades...


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2011)

I'm encouraged by the way they describe that, ie. they're not overselling the RPG element.  As an RPG nut I'm still partial to some action games with stats, but it's invariably disappointing when I'm expecting a bigger RPG element because they've over-emphasised it by doing something silly like using the term action-rpg when that's not quite what they mean!  Their website hasn't fallen into that trap, it's quite clear it's zombie hordes with a few stats thrown in for good measure and there's nowt wrong with that!

Looks like the OH is showing a bit of interest too which is good as it has up to 4 players co-op, there's not much crossover in our taste in games but this one might be one we will play together which is an added bonus (at least we will if he gets a new PC at some point!)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2011)

don't think i will ever understand the exact definitions of all these game types, esp RPGs!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2011)

Epona said:


> I'm encouraged by the way they describe that, ie. they're not overselling the RPG element.  As an RPG nut I'm still partial to some action games with stats, but it's invariably disappointing when I'm expecting a bigger RPG element because they've over-emphasised it by doing something silly like using the term action-rpg when that's not quite what they mean!  Their website hasn't fallen into that trap, it's quite clear it's zombie hordes with a few stats thrown in for good measure and there's nowt wrong with that!
> 
> Looks like the OH is showing a bit of interest too which is good as it has up to 4 players co-op, there's not much crossover in our taste in games but this one might be one we will play together which is an added bonus (at least we will if he gets a new PC at some point!)


 
Yep to much of that, that's why I used the term RPGesque didn't want to give the wrong impression, reckon if they pull this game off it's gonna be a classic.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2011)

this is out in 3 days time...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup...although I think I may be a little busy with DEx for the next couple weeks...


----------



## Sunray (Sep 5, 2011)

Crazy time to release, right next to another action RPG!

Should stagger it out a bit.  Though I've not got Deus Ex but prolly will get Dead Island after I've completed Prototype.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2011)

2.66Ghz min requirement...I am forever doomed to be able to only afford a PC that doesn't *quite* manage the latest games...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2011)

installing now.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2011)

all i can say is ' who do you voodoo bitch!! '


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2011)

so first impressions after playing the pro-logue and a bit of the first level.

Its first person which i didnt expect , more left for dead than dead rising , looks very nice , almost far cry 2 type graphics, the zombies are great and deadly and although its in a sunny beach resort its pretty creepy...

unfortunately I got to go out so cant play for a bit 

plus i got to finish deus ex first , but tbh I think im gonna like it 

btw there is a working reloaded ' evaluation ' copy out there , but im not sure its patched , i did read somwhere that the fisrt patch has come out and it fixes 37 major bugs but il have to see if i encounter them.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 7, 2011)

Is it an RPG or a slash n bludgeoner

I'm in need of some bludgeoniong action since my L4D2 stopped working


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Its a bit of both , im currently using an oar to batter them but have just levelled up and spent a point on more damage ....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2011)

ok a couple more hours in , on the whole im loving it. It did recieve a lot of bad press as the pc version released was a dev beta version , but as mentioned above they released a patch the day it came out and im having no problems with it ( even reloaded have updated the release if you can find it ).

Some of the voice acting from your charcter can get a bit repetitive and annoying but that can be forgiven by the sheer joy of decapitating people with carving knives , it is really violent but so so much fun....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2011)

Very good to hear!


----------



## bmd (Sep 10, 2011)

Love this game, playing on the 360 version. No idea about the bugs that every review has mentioned as I'm 6 hours in and haven't come across a single one yet. Great gameplay and great graphics. Kind of like Fallout 3 meets GTA via Left 4 dead. Mindless zombie bashing fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

The the Fallout/GTA and L4D comparisons seems to be doing the rounds, no bad thing! The bugs are probably because reviewers tend to get pre-release code I'd thought...


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 14, 2011)

Playing this at the mo and loving it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2011)

have you made the ripper yet ? a baseballbat with a motorised circular saw attached ? i think its an option with one of the pre-orders or something but its greusomely great


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 14, 2011)

Not yet, got a stick with some nails in it and some deoderant bombs


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm only up to level 7 so things are going to get nastier, if only there was a necrophilia mod, some of those half-eaten chicks laying around are pretty hot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2011)

WRONG !!!



I think im about level 12 and its getting a bit more hectic, inside the hotel with no light


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah like you don't own a copy of DOA beach volleyball  

You go back into the hotel, cool!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 14, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think im about level 12 and its getting a bit more hectic, inside the hotel with no light



I had to stop playing Alien v Predator at one point because I was too scared in the dark parts.

I mean because I had to go out. Yes. I had something important to do...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2011)

There's a great book about horror in games you should read.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 14, 2011)

Played a few hours of this game the other day and thought it was pretty boring.....played a few more hours today and its still boring. Meh.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 14, 2011)

tommers said:


> this is out in 3 days time...


... and it appears to still be bug-riddled to hell.

Latest Penny Arcade thoughts on the issue


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2011)

Even now?  I thought that was just the dev release?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 14, 2011)

Only going by what I read.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2011)

Xbox patch released apparently.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 24, 2011)

has anyone managed to get past that 'Escort the Shaman to the Catacombs' mission yet, its about 80% of the way in?

Seems to be impossible to do, escpecially when ive wasted all my ammo and money on trying to do it?

(and i know i said it was boring a few posts up, but i changed my mind )


----------



## bmd (Sep 26, 2011)

cypher79 said:


> has anyone managed to get past that 'Escort the Shaman to the Catacombs' mission yet, its about 80% of the way in?
> 
> Seems to be impossible to do, escpecially when ive wasted all my ammo and money on trying to do it?
> 
> (and i know i said it was boring a few posts up, but i changed my mind )



There are some rock hard Thugs etc on the way there aren't there. I just kept getting killed until I'd wasted all the baddies.

The game is a bit shit in the way it gives you all these different mods for weapons but you have to go off hunting for the bits to make them. If you do that then you use up all your other weapons fighting zombies to find the stuff to make weapons to fight the other zombies. Then you can be a specialist at guns but there's hardly any ammo so you can't use em anyway.

Still a boss game though.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> There are some rock hard Thugs etc on the way there aren't there. I just kept getting killed until I'd wasted all the baddies.
> 
> The game is a bit shit in the way it gives you all these different mods for weapons but you have to go off hunting for the bits to make them. If you do that then you use up all your other weapons fighting zombies to find the stuff to make weapons to fight the other zombies. Then you can be a specialist at guns but there's hardly any ammo so you can't use em anyway.
> 
> Still a boss game though.



The problem on that mission though is that the baddies respawn every time you die, and your ammo and money dont respawn 

I googled this problem and theres loads of people complaining about this particular mission, most have given up including me now...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 27, 2011)

this kinda puts me off

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/4694-Dead-Island

fucked up escort quests   weapon degrading and  respwans.   oh and fucking sewer levels.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone still playing this? What are your thoughts now you're closer to the end?


----------



## Cid (Oct 28, 2011)

On sale with steam Halloween thig; £22.50.

Quite a few good titles going for fuck all actually.


----------



## treelover (Oct 30, 2011)

just bought Sherlock Holmes: the Awakened, remastered for 1.74! looks a good Lovecraftian game...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

Started playing this (finally!), it doesn't live up to the trailer but it's still fairly good so far. Like the feel of the movement, the way you have to time attacks to avoid getting thumped, and the scavenging - which usually bores the hell out of me in games - is ok too. Looks nice too, some nice moments of threat when you can hear the zombies but can't work out where they are, that and the fact that they have different movement speeds really worked...


----------



## stuff_it (May 10, 2012)

Just started this the other day. After all those years of having mad dreams where I had to steal a truck in a zombie apocalypse.... that is all.

It's a bit glitchy but a nice big world, etc.


----------

